# Cockatiel help



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a pair of cockatiels in a parrot cage. One of my neighbours is moving and has asked me to take his cockatiel. I've seen her outside sometimes and she seems to have deformed feet. They don't curl round, they seem to curl sideways. He's adapted her cage with flat perches and she seems to get about ok and climbs quite happily. He said she flys around his living room ok too. I think I'm going to take her, I was wondering if it would ever be possible to buy a larger cage and get all three birds living together, or wether my pair would reject her because of her funny feet? Also, I don't think she has a very good diet, the food in her dishes seems to be the rubbish pet shop mix. Will I have to change her food gradually, or can I just swap her straight over?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of reasons they might not all get on together, funny feet isn't one of them.
Rehabing a sunflower addict can take time


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Lots of reasons they might not all get on together, funny feet isn't one of them.
> Rehabing a sunflower addict can take time


Thank you for your very helpfull reply!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Change the diet gradually...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

bexs said:


> Thank you for your very helpfull reply!!


Which part wasn't helpfull?
You asked if your pair would reject her because she has funny feet. I told you they wouldn't reject her for that but there are other reasons they may not get on. That answered your question and gave you extra information that you might not of known
You then asked if you should change it's diet gradualy or if you should swap straight over. I told you rehabing a sunflower addict takes time. Doesn't that tell you that you need to do it gradually?
As far as I can see both of your questions were answered


----------

